# some basic transalations?



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Hi all. We are contemplating doing some of Western Germany in early September, and have got a copy of the Bordatlas (from Amazon Germany - cheaper sent direct than using Vicarious books). Good grief they're big volumes! Obvioulsy all in German, and my knowledge of German is limited to a few numbers, and some lines from old war & POW films, which probably won't be of much use :roll: . I've picked up some things from Boff's guide - very useful!
So please, - in the bordatlas:-

what is the VE - Ver-und Enstorgung?
Does Strom mean hook-up?
and where it has the number of vans, after this it has "12m" - is that the maximum length?
some of the entries have a clock (in red), and "platz nur bedingt empfehmenswert, Fur Durchreise geeignet" Is that time limited?, no overnight?

I'll probably have more.....


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Try  ::this::  Mike, but I don't know how good it will be for specific terms like you mention.

It thinks Strom is a river - could be for all I know!!

cheers


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

bognormike said:


> Hi all. We are contemplating doing some of Western Germany in early September, and have got a copy of the Bordatlas (from Amazon Germany - cheaper sent direct than using Vicarious books). Good grief they're big volumes! Obvioulsy all in German, and my knowledge of German is limited to a few numbers, and some lines from old war & POW films, which probably won't be of much use :roll: . I've picked up some things from Boff's guide - very useful!
> So please, - in the bordatlas:-
> 
> what is the VE - Ver-und Enstorgung?
> ...


Found a couple for you:
Strom is probably short for Stromanschluss = electricity (so you guessed correctly on that one.
Ver und entsorgung = Service facilities (ver-/entsorgung = grey water dump)

Can't help with the other - even Babel-fish is struggling, best it comes up with is "place only conditionally empfehmenswert, Fur through journey suitably" - so would assume it means limited stop or somesuch.

HTH

Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> It thinks Strom is a river - could be for all I know!!
> cheers


Strom is definately electricity as in hook ups. You usually pay by the unit.
I think the strom bit actually means " current"

G


----------



## gazza333 (Aug 1, 2007)

platz nur bedingt empfehmenswert, Fur Durchreise geeignet" Is that time limited?, no overnight? 


I was told this meant not really advised to stay here. dunno if that is 
correct or not

and where it has the number of vans, after this it has "12m" - is that the maximum length? 

yes


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

"Parkplatz des Freizeitzen" free parking which always goes down well with motorhomers.
I think the spelling is right

Don


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

Edit - don't know how this got posted twice - and almost an hour apart


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Mike;

"VE" or "Ver und Entsorgung", is short for "versorgung und entsorgung" which loosely means to 'take on' and to 'dispose of' supplies - in this case a facility to take on fresh water and to dispose of grey waste and toilet waste.

'Strom' is electricity 'Stromanschluss' is electricity connection.

The <12m> is suitable for reisemobile up to 12m long

I've never quite got to grips with "platz nur bedingt empfehmenswert, Fur Durchreise geeignet" properly but think it means something like "limited suitability or recommendation for transiting" ??

pete


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

A dictionary is only a pound or two !

We've had fun with Strom. POWER.

Knock on door "Wie geht's ihre strom ?" - my German is not good but I got the strom bit - look - "Ja gute strom".

He could not speak a word of English, what a change, I swapped power plugs, he's still dead. In the end I find his coiled power lead. HOT. I unscrew it and find a thermal trip and reset it. England 1 : Germany 0, or is the 3:1 ?


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Now then 'Huegelbewohner', I'll have a pint of what you're on :lol: 

pete


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

peejay said:


> Now then 'Huegelbewohner', I'll have a pint of what you're on :lol:
> pete


A cheeky little red. Sorry it's in litres.


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi!



bognormike said:


> what is the VE - Ver-und Enstorgung?


"Supply (of fresh water) and dumping (of waste water)". So a motorhome sanitary post.



> Does Strom mean hook-up?


Yes!



> after this it has "12m" - is that the maximum length?


Suitable for large MHs (up to 12 metres in length).



> some of the entries have a clock (in red), and "platz nur bedingt empfehmenswert, Fur Durchreise geeignet"


"Limited recommendation." Only suitable for short stopover, not for a longer stay.
Usually this indicates that the place is rather noisy and not exactly in an attractive location.



> I'll probably have more.....


Just go ahead! :wink:

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------

